# gearbox



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to check the oil level in the gearbox of our Burstner, 2.8jtd ducato on a 55plate :?:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is not possible to accurately check the level.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

747 said:


> It is not possible to accurately check the level.


Why ?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Does this help.

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/62598-checking-gearbox-oil.html


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

That proves me right then.  

Actually, I am a member on the Fiat forum and know that the only way is to drain and then refill with the designated amount of oil.

Think yourself lucky that there is a drain and fill point. On a lot of new vehicles there is no drain plug for the engine oil (and possibly the gearbox as well).


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

747 said:


> That proves me right then.
> 
> Actually, I am a member on the Fiat forum and know that the only way is to drain and then refill with the designated amount of oil.
> 
> Think yourself lucky that there is a drain and fill point. On a lot of new vehicles there is no drain plug for the engine oil (and possibly the gearbox as well).


Not into proving anyone right or wrong, was interested in why?

747 I just thought your reply was a little lacking, now if you had answered with the detail as you have just, I would not have googled it and signed in to my Fiat Forum ID.

Steve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The advice ref no way to check level is correct and the procedure to drain and fill are also correct, however please ensure that you fill using the correct quantity and specification of oil, as the quantity etc quoted in the Fiat forum answer is incomplete.
The other thing to be aware of it is an absolute swine to get the oil in via the breather tower, it is not possible to just pour it in as the hole is only around 14mm diameter and not easily accessible.


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

*gearbox oil*

Thank you all , very helpfull. 8)


----------

